# Steam punk theme?



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

So, the Hubby and I are thinking about attempting a steam punk theme for our party this year. Obviously I know what we'll do costume wise...but decor wise does anyone have any ideas? I have a few good ideas for the inside of the house, but my concern is for the backyard. We always have a cemetary setting...and last year we made our own cornfield (thanks to a client of a friends that provided me with as may cornstalks as I needed) I'm thinking since steam punk is a combo of victorian/goth/industrial that a victorian horror kind of setting would be appropriate. Any thoughts though? The wheels are turning now...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

a wall full of rusted out copper pained pvc pipes that blasts fog at random intervals.
Steampunk time travel...a marriage of two themes, might give you more ideas!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

steampunk jack the ripper murder scene?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Good ideas...both of you! I'm definitely thinking victorian horror...or gothic horror. We've always done lots of crazy lighting in the house. Purple string lights, orange string lights etc. etc. I'm thinking of keeping it to purple to give the house a creepy feel with tons of cob webs to give an old feel. Our house is VERY tiny so our living room and kitchen area completes the downstairs. That's why our outdoor decor is so important to us...a lot of the party takes place out there. 

At any rate...in the house...I'm thinking of setting up a small table with some gears/old steam punkish looking stuff with cobwebs and what not. Everything else would be made to just look really old and creepy. I'm just kind of stuck on what to do outside. 

I guess there is part of me that feels bad too because I don't know how much or our current Halloween decor we would be able to use. But...there's always room for more....right?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Found this online...it would work outside, and is definitely steampunkery!
I can easily see a whole backstory themed around something like THAT!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> Found this online...it would work outside, and is definitely steampunkery!
> I can easily see a whole backstory themed around something like THAT!


That's freakin awesome!!! I'm not sure I could make something like that though...if you could....please come here and HELP!!!  Omg...that would be incredible though!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Imagine what kind of statement you'd make, if it were an entrance into the party!
You might can build it using those large wooden cable spools...where you'd find them though, and at a good price (FREE!) is the challenge!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> Imagine what kind of statement you'd make, if it were an entrance into the party!
> 
> You might can build it using those large wooden cable spools...where you'd find them though, and at a good price (FREE!) is going to be difficult.


Imagine what kind of statement we'd make if that was a part of our decor anywhere in the yard?!?!?! As much as I'd love to say that we could build something like that...I'm just not sure. My hubby and I did buy a new tape measure today at Lowes though...I suppose that's a start


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

You can do a large 2d version on the cheap with a couple of pieces of plywood and paint. If you have a projector you can enlarge the above image, project it onto the plywood, trace it...add a few personal touches( foamboard gears, lights) and paint it up! Just a thought.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I love the weird drill machine. I'm sure I saw it in an old movie that tunneled to either a place or time where they encountered Dinos.
Anyway, H.G. Wells and Jules Verne are on my mind lately, and there are plenty of steampunk thoughts to be had in 20,000 Leagues and also Master of the World.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101594-literary-sf-themed-haunt.html

Of course, Frankenstein is the original gothic horror, and lots of technological opportunity there too!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I Love that Eyegore!! I was thinking about building a Time machine ala H. G. Wells as we are doing time travel for our theme, however I decided to use a Laser Vortex for my method of Time Travel. I was looking forward to building the Time Machine, however I Love the fact that I am Done with that prop because I bought the Laser Vortex from Industen right after Halloween, so it will be a new Cool Prop for this year and all I have to do is pick up some Froogy's Swamp Juice and I am Done!


Trinity1 I am looking forward to seeing what ideas you come up with as our theme kinda go hand in hand.

Industen


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Trinty1 What is your obvious costume???


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

That guy might be willing to give you a drill, he does a huge project every year, and does a kickstarter project to get funded.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1163328321/halloween-2010-journey-from-the-center-of-the-eart


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I would use old rusted tools, barrels, bicycle wheels and such. I would tie them all togaher by running black drain pipe and hiding bright lights inside your creation. 

You would have to be very creative with your set up.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is a pic for inspiration:

View attachment 15535


A really cool SteamPunk Prop from creature corps. I took the pic at last years transworld show.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I love this as a theme!

I would go to Home Depot and just start brainstorming. 

Also look around the house. Think of anything if you painted it copper or brass or gave it a woodgrain could it be used. 

Cardboard boxes, 2 liter soda bottles could look like fuel tanks if you painted them copper, old cans, jars, bottles, light bulbs, batteries, hoses, wires, cement form tubes. 

You could make a robot spiders and bats or a cyborg like skeleton dressed in victorian clothes.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the idea of a steampunk-mech spider! I'll have to watch "Wild Wild West" again : shutters: I think I remember a lot of steampunk in that movie.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

One of my Halloween sayings has been 'Paint it black and call it a prop' You could use 'Paint it copper and call it a prop'


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

What if you made some "mechanical" flowers? I am currently working on "body part" flowers and toxic mushrooms^.^


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

natascha said:


> Trinty1 What is your obvious costume???


I was looking through some photos on-line...and I LOVE the victorian dresses with the corsets and then all of the steampunk additives. The top hats with the goggles are my favorite. So I'm thinking about doing something along those lines.

This is all speculative, as we're still undecided as to whether we're going to even do a party this year. The past two Octobers have been totall chaos to the point that both my husband and I felt like we didn't get to enjoy it. I should have added that in my first post. Although, we said that for this past Halloween and ended up doing the party anyway. 

If October doesn't look like it's going to be too busy, I think we'll go ahead with the planning. Until then...I can't help but think about it and come up with new ideas. 

I do tend to like the "horror" end of it as opposed to the "scifi". So I think we'd go in that direction. I love the idea that was thrown out there about Frankenstein...that would be perfect!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

MrNightmare said:


> Here is a pic for inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 15535
> 
> ...


Love it!!! That would be more of what I would go for. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> Love it!!! That would be more of what I would go for. Thanks for posting!


Your welcome! glad I could help!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mizerella said:


> I love this as a theme!
> 
> I would go to Home Depot and just start brainstorming.
> 
> ...


I don't know how I missed this post! Miz...those are all AWESOME ideas!! And easy at that. I'm sure we have a lot of stuff just laying around in the basement that could used. The cool thing is that my Hubby has recently gotten into beer brewing at home. A lot of his equiptment could pass, with a little help, for steampunkish type of stuff. I just have to get him to let me use it......hmmm....


----------

